# 1968 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe Sky Blue



## stingrayjoe (Dec 11, 2018)

I picked up this old March of '68 blue Ray. Looks original with an upgraded accessory seat with reflector tab. Once cleaned I will post photos.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 16, 2018)

I gave the bike a once over so far.


----------

